# lo resolv.conf

## IcEonFirE

Hi

After shutting down lo interface during system halt, I keep getting the message: No resolv.conf for interface lo. What's this message for?

Any idea ?

Thanks

----------

## causality

I should say up-front that I am taking a guess here that may be wrong.    :Smile: 

Do you have the package net-dns/openresolv installed?  From the Google search I performed it looks like the error message is actually coming from this program.  There may be other potential sources of this specific error message, but I was unable to find another.

See this link for an example of the source code from which the error may originate.  See the block of code beginning with line 269.

If I read that source correctly, and I'm not really a programmer, this is Openresolv's way of complaining that the interface lo does not exist.  Perhaps you use a modular kernel and running "/etc/init.d/net.lo stop" (as part of the shutdown process) is unloading the module that provides the interface.

----------

